# Gray's Point (port Hacking) tues 18 Dec 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone is on holidays like me and want to go for a fish tomorrow morning, I will be launching from the Gray's Point boat ramp prob about 7.30am. Will be going after bream and whiting mostly.


----------

